# Maidstone



## peteanne61 (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi everyone, It seems that near on every day that i walk Gus around Mote park in Maidstone, i bump into a new cockapoo and owner.I think we need to set up the Maidstone branch of the I love my Cockapoo club and organise some meets.:wave:


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm in Tunbridge Wells and I see quite a few there too! I think one of Honey's siblings went to Maidstone. He/she would now be 13 months old and either red or a faded red. x


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Both mine came from Maidstone too!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Set up a meet Anne it's too far for me lol, but there are loads round here too, I love Cockapoo spotting and chatting xx


----------



## peteanne61 (Jun 8, 2011)

can anyone tell me if there is any way to do a search on the site for all Maidstone and surrounding area based cockapoos. If so can i inbox them to arrange a meet. Anne:


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

If you just post a thread in the Cockapoo meet section then hopefully people should see it x


----------



## Carrots (Oct 14, 2012)

I'm not far from Maidstone and sometimes take Molly to Mote Park, so would love to join in


----------



## peteanne61 (Jun 8, 2011)

Well thats two of us Karen, i will sort out a day and get organising. My daughter will love to meet Molly as it is her name as well. Hopefully see you soon. Anne


----------



## pauleady (Mar 11, 2011)

We're from Maidstone too. Let me know if you organise anything and we'll bring Bailey along. Often walk him through Mote Park as well!!!


----------



## barrett (Sep 28, 2010)

Also from Maidstone. Based in bearsted so mainly walk around the woodland trust, but we do take bobbie to mote park and she loves it!







o


----------



## Carrots (Oct 14, 2012)

Ah what a lovely face Bobbie! She looks like a bigger version of Molly


----------



## pauleady (Mar 11, 2011)

Did this happen? Did I miss it?


----------



## peteanne61 (Jun 8, 2011)

No you have not mssed it. sorry been busy and not had chance to organise anything yet. Will organise soon.


----------



## Jensen (Apr 23, 2013)

Anyone going to Paws in The Park in Maidstone at the weekend? We are thinking of pooping along.

http://www.pawsinthepark.net/about-the-show


----------



## Carrots (Oct 14, 2012)

We went to Paws in the Park, it was great. Molly had a little go at Flyball and Agility. I'm still up for a meet at Mote Park so let me know when it's happening


----------



## baking mama (Jul 11, 2010)

I entered the agility competition with Freddy at Paws in the Park. I've never been before, and I thought it was fantastic - although you could end up parting with some serious money with all the lovely things on offer!

I would also be up for a Maidstone/Mote park meet up. I'm not far away at all, just the other side of Bredhurst


----------

